# Archery Pro Shop Employment Opportunity (Tulsa, Ok)



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Archery Outpost, Tulsa's newest Bowhunting and it's only Pro Archery Shop, is needing an individual desirous of building a fun and rewarding career in the Outdoor Industry. 
Archery Outpost is anticipating our Grand Opening Saturday May 29th, 2010. Prospective employee may begin as soon as April 5th and absolutely no later than May 17th. 
The Indiviudal we are seeking must be trustworthy, dependable, ethical, strong leader and be extremely customer service oriented. You will represent the values and beliefs held by the owner and managment of Archery Ouptost. 
Expected Duties will include: 
Sales/Management 
Product Ordering 
Bow Setup/Tuning/Maintenance 
Customer Relations 
Archery Range Operations 
Experience in the Archery/Hunting/Outdoor Field will be helpful, but is not required. Character is the most important attribute. 
Retail shop hours will be Tues-Fri 11:30 am - 8:00 pm and Saturday 10:00 to 6:00. 
Please e-mail resume or contact information and work history to ([email protected])


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

*Billy wills*

I might really be interested, how do I go about talking to you further.


----------

